
Riemann hypothesis proof by Michael Atiyah - ideaoverload
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=7&v=jXugkzFW5qY
======
ideaoverload
Sketch in writing: [https://aperiodical.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/09/2018-The_...](https://aperiodical.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/09/2018-The_Riemann_Hypothesis.pdf)

